# What is this weed/grass?



## NEWMUDA13 (May 12, 2021)

This is the only thing in my lawn besides the Bermuda grass. This law was as sodded last summer when the house was built so this is the first growing season using fertilizer and pre-emergents. I can't seem to kill whatever this weed/grass is. Pulling it by hand would obviously work but it would take a while. Any suggestions as to what this is? Google lens has not been a help so far


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Orchard Grass


----------



## NEWMUDA13 (May 12, 2021)

Well. Looks like hand pulling is just about the only option without damaging the Bermuda. I appreciate it.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Almost looks like orchardgrass but with the hairs looks like barnyardgrass. Try quinclorac as a selective herbicide for barnyardgrass, else your stuck with hand pulling then.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You can try the 2 glove method to apply glyphosate to just the weed. Put on a latex glove and then a cotton glove over that. The latex glove protects your hand from what comes next.

Mix up the glyphosate and pour it in a container you can dip your hand into and one you wont spill. Then just get on your hands and knees and dip your hand in the solution and then grab the weed and stroke it a few times with your herbicide soaked fingers.

Here's my attempt at doing that. Its been just a couple weeks and the Orchard grass is just beginning to die. Its been pretty cold these past few weeks and I image that affected to time to die.

It might be easier than digging.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

I posted one last night about quackgrass. They look an awful lot alike.


----------



## NEWMUDA13 (May 12, 2021)

Broadcast spraying Quinclorac (Q4 Plus) seems to knock it down a little but it repairs itself within a couple days. There's definitely tiny hairs on the plant. I haven't had any adverse affects on the Bermuda so I guess I could mix it up a little stronger and see what happens. Been hand pulling before I mow. That gets old real fast. The glove idea is pretty good, but just spraying is the easiest so if I can knock it out by spraying I'd rather do that.


----------

